
Show HN: A drop and drag web builder (desktop only) - hieunc229
http://test.webxay.com
======
hieunc229
Hi guys,

I've been working on this web builder, with the goal is to be able to just
drop & drag to create web apps (current only build static websites with
animation)

Your feedbacks are appreciated!

